# The great Uber scavenger hunt



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I thought of an awesome idea of something that we could do as a community here. What if we have a scavenger hunt competition amongst us. It would basically require us taking photos, and maybe videos of pax that match the description that we come up with in advance.

So we could maybe have a category called clothes. The first UP member that submitted a photo of a passenger wearing a red hat might get one point.

Maybe the first UP member that submits a photo of a red something might get 5 Points.

Maybe another category could be tattoos.
Perhaps one for a tattoo with a flower, and maybe 1,000 points if we can take a photo of a passenger with the Uber logo as a tattoo.

I think it would be so much fun seeing the new photographs appearing on a thread daily. Also, it would be a great conversation starter to have with some of our Pax.

Perhaps we could break up into two different teams to make the great hunt more competitive. We could then count up the points both teams have by the end of the year.

Who's in?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

…no


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> &#8230;no


Fine! Then I'll just play it by myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Would be interesting to ask for photos of red bras though . . . .


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Would be interesting to ask for photos of red bras though . . . .


I was thinking it would be easiest to explain our competition, and if a passenger see something on the list that they can help with, let them!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Fine! Then I'll just *play it by myself*.


I'm pretty sure you're used to that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I was thinking it would be easiest to explain our competition, and if a passenger see something on the list that they can help with, let them!


It sounds interesting.
Im not sure if i like involving the passengers . . .
Yet, if the passengers would enjoy participation.
Still on the fence.
It has potential.
Seems harmless ( Liability wise)


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> It sounds interesting.
> Im not sure if i like involving the passengers . . .
> Yet, if the passengers would enjoy participation.
> Still on the fence.
> ...


Well, I Envision the one point objects would be very benign in their nature. Like big hoop earrings, whatever. I think you'll know the five point contributing passengers when you see them.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

May I ask percentage wise how many passengers you have driven in the past that have had a an Uber logo tattoo?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

In 3 days our forum news will have a thread "Uber driver severely injures 3 pax after losing control of vehicle while taking picture of a jackass." FrostyAZ should love that thread!!!



SadUber said:


> I thought of an awesome idea of something that we could do as a community here. What if we have a scavenger hunt competition amongst us. It would basically require us taking photos, and maybe videos of pax that match the description that we come up with in advance.
> 
> So we could maybe have a category called clothes. The first UP member that submitted a photo of a passenger wearing a red hat might get one point.
> 
> ...


You really need to think things through. Any distracted driving is not a good idea when you're commercially transporting people.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Are you sure Karaoke wasn't a bad idea? Still could involve red bras BTW.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How's George?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In 3 days our forum news will have a thread "Uber driver severely injures 3 pax after losing control of vehicle while taking picture of a jackass." FrostyAZ should love that thread!!!
> 
> You really need to think things through. Any distracted driving is not a good idea when you're commercially transporting people.


Take the photo at the end.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Take the photo at the end.


It needs an official SU scavenger hunt check off list, for it to be real bro. Otherwise people could just pull pics from the internet.


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

Just when I thought you couldn't top your previous good idea, you go ahead and prove me wrong...always...always...here here SadUber!!!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> It needs an official SU scavenger hunt check off list, for it to be real bro. Otherwise people could just pull pics from the internet.


Should we put an official check off list on a Google app document? I think we need some judges to determine if some photos qualify or not. I nominate rakos and frostyAZ.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds like fun but I can see drivers being deactivated for sharing pictures of pax without their permission online.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I thought of an awesome idea of something that we could do as a community here. What if we have a scavenger hunt competition amongst us. It would basically require us taking photos, and maybe videos of pax that match the description that we come up with in advance.
> 
> So we could maybe have a category called clothes. The first UP member that submitted a photo of a passenger wearing a red hat might get one point.
> 
> ...


The Great Uber Scavenger Hunt already exists. It's called going online.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Sounds like fun but I can see drivers being deactivated for sharing pictures of pax without their permission online.


I think it'd be very unlikely they could find their photo online and prove who posted it in time to have any impact.

Someone with a dash cam running all the time will probably have a great advantage I bet.

I'll be uploading my item list suggestions later on today.

So should teams be divided by region or alphabetically based on names?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Have fun playing by yourself. You are the only one who is going to do something this stupid.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm still on the fence about this. Sounds good in theory but...

Anybody got a good way to tell the pax that I need to take a picture of whatever before they get out of my car.

Me:Um, I noticed a red bra strap under your shirt. I need a pic of that before you get out. K?
Pax:Why?
Me: Ah, I am, um, doing an online scavenger hunt with a group of people whom might or might not be Uber corporate employees pretending to be drivers and see we have this 1 guy in the group who is quirky, cool but quirky, and he thought this might be a fun thing for all of us to do.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I like the idea, but I agree, it would be super weird to get pictures unless it was the 2am super drunk crowd.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SU,


The Great Pumpkin Patch Project: Status please.
Decorating the Uber car for Halloween, which includes contracting a scary trunk grabbing type character.
The trip to Slab City CA and San Diego CA. WTH is going on with that?
And this frilly scavenger hunt!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Excuse me Ma'am. I know this may sound strange but I am competing for points in a Scavenger hunt sponsored by the UberPeople.net forum. The winner get absolutely nothing but bragging rights. I notice you have a little bit of red coming out of your blouse. I could get 5 points for a red bra pic. Could I take a photo of you showing your red bra and holding this sign (shows her sign that says "UberPeople Scavenger Contest")? BTW, I'll get 10 points if the panties match!

Ding (Ride Canceled please drop passenger off at nearest safe location).

Drop Passenger off.

Offline

Go online 

NOPE, account suspended for lechery.

Yep SU, I think I am in. This sounds like FUN.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Okay guys you're getting way too distracted with this red bra strapYou guys are missing the bigger picture. I will just volunteer for the red bra strapand we can move on from it


I'm a girl!!! But I don't have my own red bra strap. I'm old. *Sigh*

Oh hey, what are we doing about teams? Boys vs. Girls, school yard pick, rock paper scissors?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm a girl!!! But I don't have my own red bra strap. I'm old. *Sigh*
> 
> Oh hey, what are we doing about teams? Boys vs. Girls, school yard pick, rock paper scissors?


Omg! I'm sorry 
I don't know any other details as far as teams go SadUber had mentioned something about regions possibly. Boy vs Girls will be too easy as we all know girls will win, always win


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Omg! I'm sorry
> I don't know any other details as far as teams go SadUber had mentioned something about regions possibly. Boy vs Girls will be too easy as we all know girls will win, always win


There's a lot more boys. Might be even.

So easy options:
1. Regional: Minnesota down to Texas and everything East to it vs everything west of there.
2. Alphabetical: people whose name begins with letters a through l versus those whose name begins with M through z.
3. Boy VS girl


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

I can see it now....

So, i belong to an online group of uber drivers and we are having a scavenger hunt. I get 100 points for a picture of 2 girls kissing. 200 for a nipple, 400 if its pierced....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I like regional. I think I know who some of my team would be.

P.S. anybody heard from UberBastid lately?


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

How many points for a dead hooker?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> How many points for a dead hooker?


Pfft. If dead hookers, Hollywood and Vegas are going to run away with it.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

MHR said:


> I'm a girl!!! But I don't have my own red bra strap. I'm old. *Sigh*


I'm old and a guy, even i have a red bra!



PrestonT said:


> Pfft. If dead hookers, Hollywood and Vegas are going to run away with it.


Is it extra credit if the dead hooker is wearing a red bra?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> I'm old and a guy, even i have a red bra!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> I'm old and a guy, even i have a red bra!
> 
> Is it extra credit if the dead hooker is wearing a red bra?


Only if it was sold as a white bra


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Only if it was sold as a white bra


Oh my...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

How about a monkey in a red bra...

That used to be white....

The bra that is....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Rakos said:


> How about a monkey in a red bra...
> 
> That used to be white....
> 
> ...


That's just sick!

You better have it cleaned before you return it!



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> It needs an official SU scavenger hunt check off list, for it to be real bro. Otherwise people could just pull pics from the internet.


There needs to be bonus item like someone picking their nose in their car. Zit popping. A drug deal. A drunk woman hitting her bf/husband, someone peeing in a parking lot...

You know all the things we get to see while sitting in our car somewhere waiting for a ping.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Boys V Girls just ain't fair. The boys will intentionally lose in a naive attempt to gain favor and get laid.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Boys V Girls just ain't fair. The boys will intentionally lose in a naive attempt to gain favor and get laid.


Girls: DamseLinDistresS Ezridax Uber Crack Julescase sthriftybroke then me. I know there's more ladies on here just not sure who's all in yet.

Honestly, have the ladies not shot you down enough already.


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

MHR said:


> Girls: DamseLinDistresS Ezridax Uber Crack Julescase sthriftybroke then me. I know there's more ladies on here just not sure who's all in yet.
> 
> Honestly, have the ladies not shot you down enough already.


What about fake accounts vs real accounts....should be interesting...


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

that didn't take long


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

nowherefast said:


> What about fake accounts vs real accounts....should be interesting...


If someone wants to contribute to the other team using their second account, let them I guess, lol.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

MHR said:


> Girls: DamseLinDistresS Ezridax Uber Crack Julescase sthriftybroke then me. I know there's more ladies on here just not sure who's all in yet.
> 
> Honestly, have the ladies not shot you down enough already.


Dammit. Now I have to read this thread to see why I was tagged? Lol


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

"Would you mind if I took a picture of your bra so I can share it with a bunch of strangers on a message board in an attempt to win a scavenger hunt?"

...and the driver wonders why their rating drop...


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

nowherefast said:


> What about fake accounts vs real accounts....should be interesting...


What are you trying to say?


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> What are you trying to say?


That the sky isn't green.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's some items I've come up with. Please comment and add your own.

*Women*

Beautiful woman aged 21, 22, 23, (etc.) 1 point

One of these women taking a selfie with you, 2 points

Woman that looks older than 70: 3 points

*Men*:

Man with mustache. 1 point

Man with handle bar mustache 5 points

Man with long ZZ Top beard 5 points

Man who looks older than 70: 3 points

Pax with a hairy chest 3 points

Man with Mullet 3 points

Man in a toupee 5 points

Men\woman dressed in 60's, 70's, 80, 90's styles

*Clothing*

Pax wearing the football jersey of the team of your state 1 point

Pax wearing baseball hat of the team of your state 1 point

pax wearing red Trump hat 4 points

pax wearing pink kitty hat 5 points

woman in Burqua 2 points

Loop Earrings 3 points

Cowboy Hat 4 points

Wearing fast food restaurant uniform 3 points

Piliot wearing pilot uniform 5 points

Pax with a cartoon on their T Shirt 3 points

Black Dress 1 point

Short black dress 3 points

7 points

15 points

Pax with pants hanging down 3 points

Pax wearing leather pants 3 points

Pax wearing shades 1 points

Pax wearing shades at night 2 points

Pax wearing a T shirt with a popular band from the 80's 5 points

Pax wearing a Halloween Costume 3 points

Yoga pants 3 points

Jeans with holes at knees 4 points

Pax wearing military uniform 5 points

*Tattoos*

Any tattoo 1 point

Spider web tattoo 3 points

A recognized cartoon character tattoo 5 points

*Recordings*

Audio or video of cop that pulls you over Audio 5 points, video 10 points

Audio or video of embarrassingly personal\inappropriate conversation (points determined by judges)

recording of drunk pax singing 5 points

video recording of pax singing YMCA 10 points

*Other*:

Pax with carry out food box 2 points

Pax with a stuffed animal 5 points

Pax with a stuffed lion 10 points

Carrying a musical instrument: 5 points

Pax carrying a beer in hand (shortly before you make them dump it) 5 points

Pax now carrying nothing in hand (after you made them dump it) 5 points

Pax holding a sign that says "I (heart) UberPeople.net 3 points

lipstick kiss mark on your cheek placed there by a pax 5 points

slap mark on your cheek placed there by a pax because you asked for a kiss 6 points

Vomit on the sidewalk or street (must have come from your pax) 5 points

Vomit in your car zero points, but $150 cleaning fee from Uber

Pax with braces: 5 points

Business cards with handwritten cell phone numbers on them


----------



## Uberorubernot (Sep 20, 2017)

I would join the ladies team.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wait a cotton picking minute. Only 5 votes cast for team division preference. How many dupe accounts are in this thread?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

This work as a regional breakdown?

This work as a regional breakdown?


Uberorubernot said:


> I would join the ladies team.


You are from st paul??


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll just lie about which part of Tx. I'm in.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Girls: DamseLinDistresS Ezridax Uber Crack Julescase sthriftybroke then me. I know there's more ladies on here just not sure who's all in yet.
> 
> Honestly, have the ladies not shot you down enough already.


Crank this up!


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)




----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> View attachment 161946


Man! The game hasn't even officially started yet, and you already have a point or 2! Is that dashcam?


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Man! The game hasn't even officially started yet, and you already have a point or 2! Is that dashcam?


Yes, it's a picture of the dash cam display. My labtop is not working


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

MHR said:


> Honestly, have the ladies not shot you down enough already.


I have been shot down so many times I'm holy and going to heaven. Even then, men will still hope and look. Especially look.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Such bad timing on this. All my tourists have gone home so no bikinis until spring, drove 2 pilots IN uniform last weekend. 

We're moving into rodeo and lederhosen season now.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I am ....
*IN!!!  *


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## Uberorubernot (Sep 20, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 161941
> 
> This work as a regional breakdown?
> 
> ...


I am from St Paul. Near como park.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I say ladies versus gents... We ladies will kick butt. We are so less creepy for a start haha


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm never gonna remember all the categories ugh


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I'm never gonna remember all the categories ugh


I'll put together a printable sheet


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I'm never gonna remember all the categories ugh


I was just looking at the list again. I've decided to record or photo anything extraordinary and see what matches at the end.

Do I need to cover up pax faces if I post a pic or video? That's an actual question I've had for a while now.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I know who my scavenger partner is going to be... DamseLinDistresS 
You ready to crush whoever SadUber teams up with..

The 18th hole flag from a PGA course is mandatory for any scavenger hunt and is worth 100 points


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'll put together a printable sheet


We're you tedgey in a previous uberpeople.net life?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> We're you tedgey in a previous uberpeople.net life?


Nope


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

I want to play too.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DenverRose said:


> I want to play too.


Ok you can play. You're first mission is to find Tedgey the duck.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Sounds like fun but I can see drivers being deactivated for sharing pictures of pax without their permission online.


We can put a black band across their eyes!

I'm in! Make the list. When does this start and more importantly are there prizes? There must be prizes.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I am getting concerned that the girls would clobber us in the competition now. It seems they are the most excited by far!



Cou-ber said:


> We can put a black band across their eyes!
> 
> I'm in! Make the list. When does this start and more importantly are there prizes? There must be prizes.


What do you think a good prize should be?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Ok you can play. You're first mission is to find Tedgey the duck.


I can.



SadUber said:


> I am getting concerned that the girls would clobber us in the competition now. It seems they are the most excited by far!
> 
> What do you think a good prize should be?


Clearly Uber ride credits.



MHR said:


> I was just looking at the list again. I've decided to record or photo anything extraordinary and see what matches at the end.
> 
> Do I need to cover up pax faces if I post a pic or video? That's an actual question I've had for a while now.


Where's the list???


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> I can.
> 
> Clearly Uber ride credits.
> 
> Where's the list???


I put together a list on page three, but I would like a lot more suggestions from others here. I just missed my opportunity to have a recording of a police. I just got pulled over by a police 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I put together a list on page three, but I would like a lot more suggestions from others here. I just missed my opportunity to have a recording of a police. I just got pulled over by a police 10 minutes ago!


Hahaha for what??

I say take suggestions then compile list in Price Waterhouse secure style then choose a time to start then bam post. But say start time before you post. Then have strict deadline and blah blah blah

How about a category for certain destinations??

Methadone Clinic

Booty Call/Side Squeeze

Planned Parenthood

Walk of Shame

First date

Shoot, one ride last month I drove the delivery guy from Wings place and he didn't share the tip.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Hahaha for what??
> 
> I say take suggestions then compile list in Price Waterhouse secure style then choose a time to start then bam post. But say start time before you post. Then have strict deadline and blah blah blah


I am not familiar what price Waterhouse secure style is. That is great feedback though. Please include as many suggestions as you can then. What do you think about having a start date of this Saturday at 12 a.m.?



Cou-ber said:


> Hahaha for what??
> 
> I say take suggestions then compile list in Price Waterhouse secure style then choose a time to start then bam post. But say start time before you post. Then have strict deadline and blah blah blah
> 
> ...


I love those! How would we prove someone was on a first date? Dash cam?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am not familiar what price Waterhouse secure style is. That is great feedback though. Please include as many suggestions as you can then. What do you think about having a start date of this Saturday at 12 a.m.?
> 
> I love those! How would we prove someone was on a first date? Dash cam?


I think with The List there should be a unique logo or design unveiled at the start of The Hunger Games and the person has to hold it next to their rider app or whatever they see. Then you cover time stamp and reduce cons a tad. I dunno. All good. I dig scavenger games!! This is brilliant!



SadUber said:


> I am not familiar what price Waterhouse secure style is. That is great feedback though. Please include as many suggestions as you can then. What do you think about having a start date of this Saturday at 12 a.m.?
> 
> I love those! How would we prove someone was on a first date? Dash cam?


Isn't price warerhouse some crud or whatever the envelope guardians in award shows??

So 12:01 am Saturday morning? Sure. Others can chime in any time....

There are a lot of hats in that page 3 list. I noticed.

Also, though this is impossible to enforce, just showing a list and having pax just volunteer seems anticlimactic but it's peace pipe time so I might be off.

Are you up to the task? Might you have a neutral hunt consultant with whom you can consult?

Why were you pulled over?

You tell the tales, yes? The spinner?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, for me, I kinda felt a connection, a comraderie and then you just bail. I see why "saduber" now. Cold ****.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> View attachment 161946


Damn. You got the over 70 Lady + Red Bra... that's like 20 points!


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Well, for me, I kinda felt a connection, a comraderie and then you just bail. I see why "saduber" now. Cold ****.


Reminds me of this..


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SU,

Maybe you could incorporate geochaches

https://www.geocaching.com/play



Pesty said:


> Reminds me of this..
> View attachment 162075


Along that note, got my oil changed in my motorcycle today. Ran good afterwards.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

I need to do the same with mine, shifting is getting a little clunky.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Well, for me, I kinda felt a connection, a comraderie and then you just bail. I see why "saduber" now. Cold ****.


I think you might have scared him.

He was all informal with everything then you threw Price Waterhouse style information on to the table.

The SU is a strange creature and must be approached with the utmost caution for they have been known to startle easily.

Or he could have just gone off-line.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Walk of Shame


These are my favorite type of rides. I don't know why, but i always get a kick out of them. There's just something about knowing the shame they are feeling, they know I know, i know I know and that uncomfortable silence.

My favorite . .. I get a ping , 6 30/7am on a Sunday. Woman's name, as I'm getting there I get s text, please don't pull in the drive way or get out of the car. Okay? 
I kept driving, i get a okay? Again. So I answered ..okay.

I'm thinking wth? I almost canceled.

I pull up l, the door opens slowly a very disheveled woman probably late 20s early 30s, obviously sneaking out of a strange house in last nights clothes shoes in hand. Two very big dogs looking out the front window. She gets in the front seat, I say good morning, she grumbled something and i could smell alcohol on her. As I'm driving she is just sitting there staring out the window. I tried to make small talk but it was obvious she didn't want to talk, i didnt care. Front seat, we are talking.

Finally I said to her, rough night huh?

She looked at me dead serious and said, "Im such a sl%t, I have to wait drinking, I Effed them both."

I was a bit talen back, i didn't know wjat to say or do... I sat there quiet for a minute or two, then I looked back at her and said, "so, want to go get a drink?"

She laughed and laughed and thanked me at the end of the ride for making her laugh.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Well, for me, I kinda felt a connection, a comraderie and then you just bail. I see why "saduber" now. Cold ****.


Sorry! Was getting pings. I'll reply!



Cou-ber said:


> I think with The List there should be a unique logo or design unveiled at the start of The Hunger Games and the person has to hold it next to their rider app or whatever they see. Then you cover time stamp and reduce cons a tad. I dunno. All good. I dig scavenger games!! This is brilliant!
> 
> Isn't price warerhouse some crud or whatever the envelope guardians in award shows??
> 
> ...


I was swerving on the road apparently because I was writing in UP. 
I told the cop I was having problems with my Uber app and he was cool. 6th cop stop since June!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Pesty said:


> Reminds me of this..
> View attachment 162075


It's as if you can see my soul!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> I am getting concerned that the girls would clobber us in the competition now. It seems they are the most excited by far!
> What do you think a good prize should be?


It's OK SadUber...

They get excited easily...

It's when they start changing colors...

That you need to have an exit strategy...

Rakos


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> These are my favorite type of rides. I don't know why, but i always get a kick out of them. There's just something about knowing the shame they are feeling, they know I know, i know I know and that uncomfortable silence.
> 
> My favorite . .. I get a ping , 6 30/7am on a Sunday. Woman's name, as I'm getting there I get s text, please don't pull in the drive way or get out of the car. Okay?
> I kept driving, i get a okay? Again. So I answered ..okay.
> ...


reminds me of the passenger I picked up one Sunday early am. She get into the car looking all disheveled. She tells me that I just picked her up at a Fraternity house. She than says, " I am f**king 44 years old and I spent the night in a Fraternity house after a party. WTF is wrong with me!!!" I looked her over and thought " WTF is wrong with college kids today!!!??? " She looked older than 50 and no chance she was a Cougar!!"


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SadUber said:


> What do you think about having a start date of this Saturday at 12 a.m.?


Is this EST, MST, PST, GMT, UTC etc? Inquiring minds need to know. I don't have an inquiring mind since I'm not playing.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> reminds me of the passenger I picked up one Sunday early am. She get into the car looking all disheveled. She tells me that I just picked her up at a Fraternity house. She than says, " I am f**king 44 years old and I spent the night in a Fraternity house after a party. WTF is wrong with me!!!" I looked her over and thought " WTF is wrong with college kids today!!!??? " She looked older than 50 and no chance she was a Cougar!!"


I'm 45, if I spent the night partying in a frat house, I'd look worse (than I normally do) too! You


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Come on man, you're slacking. Update is on George, the trip, Halloween, the pumpkin thing... let's go dude.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Sep 26, 2017)

Most people would really only play if it had cash incentives

otherwise people would just shut up and drive lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Kahuna said:


> Most people would really only play if it had cash incentives
> 
> otherwise people would just shut up and drive lol


can't we just keep points...

like they do in spades...

when you only have paper....

Rakos

PS. I've only been in jail once...8>)


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

You really do live up to your name.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rakos said:


> . I've only been in jail once...8>)


Its not how many times that matters, it's how long


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Come on man, you're slacking. Update is on George, the trip, Halloween, the pumpkin thing... let's go dude.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Saduber, Why don't you get a real life?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

We are all scavengers already.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Update: I have not forgotten about this upcoming event. It will be a lot of work to keep everything in line, so I am working with a partner in getting everything ready. Hopefully we'll have it already in a few days.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Rakos
> 
> PS. I've only been in jail once...8>)


For you...

We call it a zoo...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> For you...
> 
> We call it a zoo...


jail...pretty much like a zoo...

your food is brought to you...

you dont have much choice what happens...

and there's a bunch of gorilla's...

that think your a cute monkey...

only real difference...

in a zoo...you dont know when...

you will ever leave...

now on the other hand...

if your an intelligent chimp...

you get freedom...AND...

a job driving Uber...

that's not REALLY a job...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What a fun mental distraction, love the idea.

For it to work i make the following suggestions:

1. Have a few small teams. If its open to anyone, there will be a lot of fake submissions, and other unnecessary negative stuff thrown in from random people.

2. Make the items hard to find, like a real scavenger hunt. I see pilots in full uniform daily but a Lamborghini or Ferrari might be harder to spot in my poor little state.

3. Automatic winner status to anyone who gets a pic of the real TK, JZ or LG getting hit in the nuts with any solid object at all.

4. Was there a 4? I forgot. I have an image of John Zimmer being smashed in the nuts with a golf club running through my head, cant stop smiling, guess i better click "post" and shut up.....


----------

